# Lost Bearded Dragon



## RossEastwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Guys
just wondered how long my beardie could survive for outside at this time of the year. I put him out in the sun couple of days ago and made a stupid mistake and lost him, How long can he survive? he was fed the day i lost him and it has been raining aswell.
Thanks.


FOUND HIM!!!


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Not long. I'd be out searching for her constantly if i were you.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

My beardie leapt out of my hands the other week whilst we were in the garden,we eventually found him very close by under a hedge,hope you find him


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

They need heat to digest food and with no heat he will not eat and will more then likely just hide close by, he wont be to active if hes cold. get out and hunt hunt hunt.
Wish u all the best!


----------



## RossEastwood (Feb 25, 2010)

I have searched the garden but there are holes in the fence he may of climbed through. I have searched every single part of the garden.


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

Search all local areas to the garden and ask the houses next to you to kindly check thier gardens.


----------



## Wrench (Feb 9, 2010)

well keep searching and don't stop, if you love your pet find him how ever long it takes, just don't stop looking.


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

Go next door and ask them


----------



## dimebag66 (May 28, 2010)

check under plant pots, it may be using one as a hide


----------



## KerryLou (Aug 19, 2009)

One of my guys jumped out of my hands the other week. He headed straight for the hedge. 2hrs and lots of scratches later I did manage to get him, but he is now grounded and not allowed out again till he can play nice. 

My advice would be look for somewhere near and dark. He will have come to an abrupt halt as soon as he could, and will probably still be there afraid to come out. Good Luck


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi

So sorry to hear that your Beardie has decided to go walkies...hope you find him real soon.

Jingle Bells


----------



## RossEastwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys still nothing searched neighbours gardens now aswell. hoping he will survive the night, he's nearly 10 now so he's quite old aswell.


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

Get the torch out, i know i would, i would be searching through the night if i had too. i do feel sorry for you both


----------



## jhsnake999 (Apr 12, 2009)

Man, I'm sorry for your loss. I was expecting for you to say "I found him in a plant pot or something" at the end of this thread. If it was me I wouldn't be able to sleep at night. Is there any field near you? He may have ran to there or something near by. I hope you find him real soon mate... Good luck...


----------



## RossEastwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Lizardo the bearded dragon is home and well after 9 days out on an adventure. I knew he was as hard as nails , had some cold nights around here as well.

Looking for a female for him now as well.


----------



## jennie1981 (Aug 17, 2009)

aww glad u found him eventually where did he turn up?


----------



## 5hadowfax (Jun 10, 2010)

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## RossEastwood (Feb 25, 2010)

I went on a last ditch search of the neighbours and found him 3 houses away in the garden under there log cabin, still smiling.


----------



## HanRed (May 28, 2010)

awwwwwww, yay. i would have been so gutted if ya still hadn't found him. 
well done for finding him :-D


----------



## k42c (Jan 29, 2010)

wow how lucky is that. nice one for not giving up. are you getting a vet to look him over

kyle


----------



## HanRed (May 28, 2010)

RossEastwood said:


> I went on a last ditch search of the neighbours and found him 3 houses away in the garden under there log cabin, still smiling.


maybe he thought ya's were playing hide and seek,lol


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

congrats mate


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

well done mate Id strongly advise a vet check up and a parasite check now


----------

